# Squonk Bottles



## haruspex (12/6/17)

Does anyone have stock on squonk bottles that is compatible with the Therion BF?


----------



## Sir Vape (12/6/17)

We have a bunch of Therion bottles coming in next week

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## haruspex (12/6/17)

Sir Vape said:


> We have a bunch of Therion bottles coming in next week


Fantastic! Thank you Sir. Will keep an eye out on your website


----------

